# Sanford/Fayetteville, NC Game



## smetzger (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking to join an existing or start a new D&D game in the Sanford/Fayetteville area.

Send me an email ... yoyodyne at webweaver dot zzn dot com

Thanks,
*:> Scott


----------



## smetzger (Jun 17, 2005)

bump


----------



## Green Knight (Jun 18, 2005)

So where's Sanford in relation to Fayetteville? North, south, east, etc? I ask because I'll be moving up there (Lumberton, to be exact), and I'm also looking for a group in the general area.


----------



## smetzger (Jun 19, 2005)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> So where's Sanford in relation to Fayetteville? North, south, east, etc? I ask because I'll be moving up there (Lumberton, to be exact), and I'm also looking for a group in the general area.




Sanford is about 30-45 mins NW of Fayetteville.  Lumberton is 30-45 mins South of Fayetteville.


----------



## Green Knight (Jun 24, 2005)

Ah, ok. Well, if you ever find a group to play with in Fayetteville (whether in a game store or at the home of another player), I'd appreciate it if you could keep me in mind. I'm willing to drive up to an hour to get to a game, so long as it's fun.  

My e-mail's renef78[at]yahoo[dot]com.


----------



## smetzger (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm still lookin...


----------



## Shallown (Jul 12, 2005)

Have you tried checking at the hobbit?

I know when I lived in Raeford that's where I made contacts and such. 

I haven't lived there in so long most the people I know that played there aren't around anymore.

Later


----------

